# any crow hunters here?



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Aug. 13 cant get here soon enough. Monday morning I'll be sitting right here.









I just cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Crow Hunting*

I have in the past. We use electronic and hand callers to call them in. It is a blast. 

I hunt deer mainly but am not above a good crow shoot.

Darin


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

Find a field of standing corn next to a hay field, put some decoys in the hay field an light em up. Helps to scratch the itch til early goose season.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Most folks have no idea what Crow huntn is all about, them suckers is a lot smarter then they are given credit for.

Crow huntn is an art form, ya got to have a good loud crow call, good decoys and good cover or camo and nerves is steel. When I first started I didn't know the flock sends a scout to see what the fuss is about, you can shoot the scout and the flock will come to see what happened to him or let him og back and soon the flock will show up *if you aint spotted by the scout* then the fun begins.
We have had the owl decoy dive bombed and knocked off the pole and of course one of our buddies wound up shooting the decoy *he said he was shootn at a crow after the owl*  

Good time with good friends and tons of laughs.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*best time hunting*

My dad and I used to go ... some of the best times I can remember hunting ....

we'd drive the back roads looking for them and when we'd see a murder of them we'd just drive around the next curve and get out of the truck and hide in some brush all camo'ed up with our over and unders ... dad would hit the mouth call a few times and first thing you know the scout would answer and we would turn on the electronic call ... like shooter said you gotta kill the scout or stay tucked away tight till the whole bunch of them came and then we'd unload ... then get back in the truck and drive till we saw another bunch of them ...

a flock of crows is called a murder


----------

